# 1950 ish Bravetti Moto Garelli 38 CC Mosquito engine



## TRM81 (Jun 27, 2013)

Long story short this was given to me in its current condition by the original owner who is a elderly Italian friend of mine he recently moved and gave it to me before doing so. Little while back he tried to get it running and was unable to do so its been sitting in its current state ever since. With the motor he gave me the original Italian  registration booklet with serial# for the motor which matches registration and is dated 11-16-50 I guess my question is what do I have here what is this thing worth?? How rare etc thanks in advance I appreciate any info people are willing to share


----------



## bike (Jun 28, 2013)

*Rare in the USA*

Interesting but condition is going to hurt you I would pay a nominal sum as parts are not easy to find if you cannot read Italian!

Again google is your friend lots of pictures drawings info. Ebay sold is also instructive.

I would buy or trade for it but not a whole lot- would going in my motor room (well closet) and be on display as is.

Thanks 
xhtc@yahoo.com


----------



## TRM81 (Jun 28, 2013)

bike said:


> Interesting but condition is going to hurt you I would pay a nominal sum as parts are not easy to find if you cannot read Italian!
> 
> Again google is your friend lots of pictures drawings info. Ebay sold is also instructive.
> 
> ...




what do you think its worth?


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 28, 2013)

You are missing the gas tank. I have a running Mosquito on a Benoto. I can help with parts and restoration, or I would purchase it for a spare. There is complete good running Mosquito for sale here
http://www.bicidepoca.com/index.php?option=com_adsmanager&page=show_ad&adid=9863&catid=1&Itemid=1


----------



## TRM81 (Jun 28, 2013)

fat tire trader said:


> You are missing the gas tank. I have a running Mosquito on a Benoto. I can help with parts and restoration, or I would purchase it for a spare. There is complete good running Mosquito for sale here
> http://www.bicidepoca.com/index.php?option=com_adsmanager&page=show_ad&adid=9863&catid=1&Itemid=1




Whats it worth Nowas it  sits and if I were to get all the parts restore it get it running etc Motor only No bike included


----------



## usarnie1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi,

If you still have the Mosquito Engine and parts, I would pay you $150 plus USPS shipping.  e-mail me directly at usarnie1@sbcglobal.net


----------

